# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  М. Гарридо. Восприятие и невидимые сферы ведического космоса... 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021

М. Гарридо. Восприятие и невидимые сферы ведического космоса. Доклад 2. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Z1...JnF8l&index=21

----------

